# Calling all Joizee drivers!



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi, all!

Was hoping you guys would share which insurance company you use and a ballpark figure of how much it's costing you? With Geico for _years_ (not yet driving for UE, but I like all my ducks in a row in advance), so tough nouggies for me. Don't qualify for USAA, so I guess it's between Allstate, State Farm and Farmer's?

Any input is very much appreciated (don't want to start calling around so as not to "flag" myself).

Disclaimer: did a search, but didn't come up with anything recent. If this has been covered - could you point me in the right direction?

Thanks again!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Does Erie offer TNC endorsements in Jersey? It does have the most reasonable premium in this area for this.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh wow. This is embarrassing. My stoopid is about to show. 

I have no idea what that is. How do I find out?


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> Was hoping you guys would share which insurance company you use and a ballpark figure of how much it's costing you? With Geico for _years_ (not yet driving for UE, but I like all my ducks in a row in advance), so tough nouggies for me. Don't qualify for USAA, so I guess it's between Allstate, State Farm and Farmer's?
> 
> ...


 I am with Allstate. Rideshare insurance runs me 231.32 a month and that's on a new car. If your car is older, cheaper insurance including rideshare. 
Allstate has some great perks. If you download their Drivewise mobile app, they track speed, braking, time of day. If you have no speed over 80 and no extreme or hard braking you earn points. Points you can use to purchase items with. Every week they send you a promo code and you get anywhere from 1000 - 2000 points extra. Your points add up quickly!! 
They also give you money for being a safe driver after your 1st 50 trips. 
My agent is great, his team is the best. I can contact my agent 24/7 by email if nothing serious and get a response real soon after.
EZ pay plan, my payment is taken out of my bank account monthly. They also email you a reminder at least a week ahead.
What made me go to Allstate? Simple 3 other Uber drivers had highly recommended my current agent as being totally honest and upfront.
When my agent asked me, why my office you live 30 miles from me? I told him, that 3 other Uber drivers had highly recommended you.
Should I say more??


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

IRME4EVER said:


> I am with Allstate. Rideshare insurance runs me 231.32 a month and that's on a new car. If your car is older, cheaper insurance including rideshare.
> Allstate has some great perks. If you download their Drivewise mobile app, they track speed, braking, time of day. If you have no speed over 80 and no extreme or hard braking you earn points. Points you can use to purchase items with. Every week they send you a promo code and you get anywhere from 1000 - 2000 points extra. Your points add up quickly!!
> They also give you money for being a safe driver after your 1st 50 trips.
> My agent is great, his team is the best. I can contact my agent 24/7 by email if nothing serious and get a response real soon after.
> ...


Oh wow. That's a lot more than what I'm paying (around $650 a year for personal). Yikes.

I didn't think it would be THAT much more.

Thanks for the info, this really helps. Lots of number crunching needs to happen.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh wow. That's a lot more than what I'm paying (around $650 a year for personal). Yikes.
> 
> I didn't think it would be THAT much more.
> 
> Thanks for the info, this really helps. Lots of number crunching needs to happen.


I have Progressive, and rideshare coverage costs me an extra $10 a month.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Illini said:


> I have Progressive, and rideshare coverage costs me an extra $10 a month.


No Progressive Rideshare in NJ, Alas. We get robbed blind at every corner. Just how we roll. &#128514;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank the Olympians you don’t need TLC insurance.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Thank the Olympians you don't need TLC insurance.


The Olympians were kinda mean. They may be partially responsible.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

It has been about 15 months since I last searched, but this is what I found at the time:

Farmers
Their rideshare endorsement only covers passengers. As soon as you get paid money to transport something that is not a person, it invalidates their policy. In the words of the agent that I spoke to, "It's a rideshare endorsement, not a burritoshare endorsement."

State Farm
I can't remember if they have a rideshare endorsement. If they do, it was the same deal as Farmers......only covers passenger transport. However, their standard personal policy (without any riders or endorsements) does not prohibit commercial use of a vehicle for delivery services...............provided that the commercial use of the vehicle is less than 50% of the total use of the vehicle. It took me about a week to drag that last part out of them. They did not offer that information voluntarily, and when I asked to review the policy documents before signing they conveniently left out the rider that has the 50% requirement in it. I was not happy with State Farm. I felt like they were trying to trick me into buying a policy that would not provide the coverage that I asked for.

Allstate
No experience with them. When I first started driving deliveries, I did it without getting any additional insurance beyond my existing personal policy. I wanted to get some numbers and determine whether the profit would justify the extra cost of insurance first. At the time, my personal insurance was with esurance. Esurance is owned by Allstate. I was afraid that if I started asking Allstate questions, they might put two and two together, figure out that I was doing deliveries with my existing esurance policy, and cancel my personal insurance. I didn't want to have my personal insurance cancelled before I had something else lined up, so I didn't talk to Allstate.

I ended up getting my insurance from Palisades, which is marketed under the name of Plymouth Rock Assurance. I found them through an insurance broker called Links Insurance Services in Spring Lake. Unfortunately, I was down to the wire at that point and needed insurance fast, so I never reviewed the Palisades documents as thoroughly as I reviewed the State Farm documents. They tend to not come up in the conversations, so they are worth looking into.........although I would recommend reviewing the documents a little more thoroughly than I did.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> It has been about 15 months since I last searched, but this is what I found at the time:
> 
> Farmers
> Their rideshare endorsement only covers passengers. As soon as you get paid money to transport something that is not a person, it invalidates their policy. In the words of the agent that I spoke to, "It's a rideshare endorsement, not a burritoshare endorsement."
> ...


That was really helpful! Thank you!

Do you do rideshares or delivery only?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Do you do rideshares or delivery only?


Delivery only. I have the option to do rideshare, but I don't. I have UberX as an option in my Uber app, but I keep it turned off. Also, my rideshare endorsement through Palisades covers passengers. So everything is in place. It's just a matter of going into the Uber app and turning UberX on. I have never been able to convince myself to take that leap, though.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Delivery only. I have the option to do rideshare, but I don't. I have UberX as an option in my Uber app, but I keep it turned off. Also, my rideshare endorsement through Palisades covers passengers. So everything is in place. It's just a matter of going into the Uber app and turning UberX on. I have never been able to convince myself to take that leap, though.


I don't plan on doing passengers. I think it literally makes zero sense for me to get rideshare insurance.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SO my thinking on delivery. If you get into an accident hide your parcel your delivering.

There's no pesky customer to narc on you and blow it, it would be a lot easier (not easy but easier) to pretend you weren't doing any commercial activity.


----------

